# bug im my mud



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

summertime taping.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't spot the lady bugs.

They stain the board!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> Don't spot the lady bugs.
> 
> They stain the board!


So true! Good one, Moore!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> So true! Good one, Moore!


My Grandmother told me the Indians used the lady bugs for ink.

After spotting a few of them ..I could see why!:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They would make good ink. They are messy and stink!


----------

